# Impromtu 2 man HERF Dallas style



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I flew into Dallas yesterday on business and was looking forward (not really) to doing nothing in my hotel last night (business meeting today). Croatan found out that I was going to be in town and on very short notice offered to pick me up, grab a bite to eat and share some cigars and conversation. A very nice night with a very knowledgeable BOTL. We had some apps and then a 97 Famoso, then dinner followed by newer release BGM's. James is truly a gracious host and it was a pleasure meeting him. I highly recommend if you are going to be in Dallas hooking up with James. Only thing I will say (and James you knew I would have to rib you about this LOL) is you might want to get familiar with the area and help James with where he is going while driving  Again, had a great time, so thank you James.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

:r I was afraid my directional challenges might come out.

I had a great time last night. Marc is a pleasure to talk to, learn from, and smoke with. He's also incredibly generous--the two cigars we smoked, both of which were fantastic, were provided by Mr. Rubble himself. The BGM had a depth of flavor not often experienced and that 97 Famoso was one of the tastiest cigars I've ever had. Thanks for a great night, Marc. I hope business will see you through the area more often.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice HERF you two... glad you had fun. 

Wait, wait.. I know there's a joke in here somewhere..... "A Lawyer with no sense of direction" :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

O.K.
I hereby nominate James (croatan) as the gorilla we need to poke, prod, and lean on to come out to the left coast for SoCal 7.

Who's with me?

:2


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I think Croatan needs a GPS unit for his vehicle and a watch to know what time it really is or else he might not get there. Should we bring up how late he was for his BDay party last month? LOL Just kidding James, hope all is well! He definitely knows his cigars!

Tony


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

pnoon said:


> O.K.
> I hereby nominate James (croatan) as the gorilla we need to poke, prod, and lean on to come out to the left coast for SoCal 7.
> 
> Who's with me?
> ...


I think I may have done all the "selling" on this while we were visiting  LMAO


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> I think I may have done all the "selling" on this while we were visiting  LMAO


hey marc what day you coming in for the socal herf??


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like it was a great time guys. Can't wait for the day that I can herf with some of you guys.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

If I remember correctly I believe James is going to try and land in SoCal around the same time as me and Greg.....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds like a good time. Marc is definatly one of the many generous gorillas here.....hope you can make it out to SoCal James, would love to meet up with you.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> hey marc what day you coming in for the socal herf??


Shooting for the 29th


----------

